# è Tornata J*



## Paolo78mi (6 Settembre 2017)

*è Tornata J**

è tornata a farsi sentire ... la mia ex Amante ... la mia *PUCCI-PUCCI* ehehheheheheheh
le ho chiesto il motivo di questo ritorno, dopo un mese di silenzio, e ad oggi non mi ha ancora saputo dar una risposta CERTA

io ho una mia teoria... ne abbiamo passate tante insieme.. tanti di quei litigi in 5 o 6anni di conoscenza... tante di quelle frecciatine di quelle bastardate... ebbene si stupidaggini fra due AMANTI... ma a che pro ? a che pro ragazzi ???

Adesso dopo un mese di silenzio e risentendoci dopo le vacanze... sembra tutto diverso ... un clima distensivo serio pacato ...come dire... Sembra abbia voluto dire.. Mi sei mancato !!! eheheheh sembra un'amore mai terminato !!!

Lei sa benissimo ne è consapevole del bene che le voglio ... lo sa lo sa la furba !!!  conosco la mia POLLA !!!
*
Mi ha anche SGAMATO qui su Tradimento.net*


----------



## stany (6 Settembre 2017)

Sembra un amore  mai terminato! Mah....
Badaben, badaben.....sembra ma non è!


----------



## Foglia (6 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> è tornata a farsi sentire ... la mia ex Amante ... la mia *PUCCI-PUCCI* ehehhehehehehehle ho chiesto il motivo di questo ritorno, dopo un mese di silenzio, e ad oggi non mi ha ancora saputo dar una risposta CERTAio ho una mia teoria... ne abbiamo passate tante insieme.. tanti di quei litigi in 5 o 6anni di conoscenza... tante di quelle frecciatine di quelle bastardate... ebbene si stupidaggini fra due AMANTI... ma a che pro ? a che pro ragazzi ???Adesso dopo un mese di silenzio e risentendoci dopo le vacanze... sembra tutto diverso ... un clima distensivo serio pacato ...come dire... Sembra abbia voluto dire.. Mi sei mancato !!! eheheheh sembra un'amore mai terminato !!!Lei sa benissimo ne è consapevole del bene che le voglio ... lo sa lo sa la furba !!!  conosco la mia POLLA !!!*Mi ha anche SGAMATO qui su Tradimento.net*


Saperlo ha dato un senso alla mia giornata.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> è tornata a farsi sentire ... la mia ex Amante ... la mia *PUCCI-PUCCI* ehehheheheheheh
> le ho chiesto il motivo di questo ritorno, dopo un mese di silenzio, e ad oggi non mi ha ancora saputo dar una risposta CERTA
> 
> io ho una mia teoria... ne abbiamo passate tante insieme.. tanti di quei litigi in 5 o 6anni di conoscenza... tante di quelle frecciatine di quelle bastardate... ebbene si stupidaggini fra due AMANTI... ma a che pro ? a che pro ragazzi ???
> ...


Ah la birboncella.. :carneval:

Invitala a iscriversi.. :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (6 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah la birboncella.. :carneval:
> 
> Invitala a iscriversi.. :rotfl:


Ma le facesse iscrivere tutte. Sai che bello? :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma le facesse iscrivere tutte. Sai che bello? :carneval:



Di tegami iscritti ce ne è già abbastanza..  :rotfl:


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Saperlo ha dato un senso alla mia giornata.


ahahahahaahh impegnati oggi VEDO !!! ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah la birboncella.. :carneval:
> 
> Invitala a iscriversi.. :rotfl:


eh .. chi può dirlo ... magari è iscritta la Stronzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Skorpio (6 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Stronzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


.... Digiàmogelo....


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> è tornata a farsi sentire ... la mia ex Amante ... la mia *PUCCI-PUCCI* ehehheheheheheh
> le ho chiesto il motivo di questo ritorno, dopo un mese di silenzio, e ad oggi non mi ha ancora saputo dar una risposta CERTA
> 
> io ho una mia teoria... ne abbiamo passate tante insieme.. tanti di quei litigi in 5 o 6anni di conoscenza... tante di quelle frecciatine di quelle bastardate... ebbene si stupidaggini fra due AMANTI... ma a che pro ? a che pro ragazzi ???
> ...


 ora vado a rivedermi la Pucci Pucci qual'era delle pollle/galline


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ora vado a rivedermi la Pucci Pucci qual'era delle pollle/galline


J è la Polla SPOSATA ...

La mia Croce


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> J è la Polla SPOSATA ...
> 
> La mia Croce


ma non avevi anche la milf vicina di casa?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non avevi anche la milf vicina di casa?


Si è trasferita a Cornaredo


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si è trasferita a Cornaredo


a si e tu come lo sai?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a si e tu come lo sai?


L'ho aiutata a uscire dal tunnel della dipendenza di Paolo


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'ho aiutata a uscire dal tunnel della dipendenza di Paolo


e sei venuto fin qui!!!! che uomo altruista


----------



## Skorpio (7 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e sei venuto fin qui!!!! che uomo altruista


Te non ci credevi, eh??.. :carneval:


----------



## stany (7 Settembre 2017)

Paolo....Paolo.....ci sei?
Pucci Pucci stava stendendo la pasta col mattarello....poi ha steso lui!


----------



## Paolo78mi (11 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non avevi anche la milf vicina di casa?


  Si... la P ? si lei ... gran bel fisico la P ... adesso avrà già compiuto 50anni....gran puledra da letto !!! calda e vogliosa come poche ... COme dire : ha deciso di troncare ogni rapporto un bel giorno di fine gennaio, quando parlando di suo marito l'ho apostrofato con il termine di CORNUTO...  Si sarà offesa ...  Piu che altro anche lei .. voleva che io non andassi più in giro di fiore in fiore....


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si... la P ? si lei ... gran bel fisico la P ... adesso avrà già compiuto 50anni....gran puledra da letto !!! calda e vogliosa come poche ... COme dire : ha deciso di troncare ogni rapporto un bel giorno di fine gennaio, quando parlando di suo marito l'ho apostrofato con il termine di CORNUTO...  Si sarà offesa ...  Piu che altro anche lei .. voleva che io non andassi più in giro di fiore in fiore....


 ma non si dicono certe cose!Paolo! Mi stupisci, non va bene.
Forse raccontarle tutti i tuoi intrighi amorosi non è stata una grande idea.Avrà realizzato che doveva aspettare il suo turno è ha considerato altro


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non si dicono certe cose!Paolo! Mi stupisci, non va bene. Forse raccontarle tutti i tuoi intrighi amorosi non è stata una grande idea.Avrà realizzato che doveva aspettare il suo turno è ha considerato altro


  Tu dici che è meglio NON confessare alla propria PARTNER di turno la propria intenzione di voler PUTTANEGGIARE ???


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Tu dici che è meglio NON confessare alla propria PARTNER di turno la propria intenzione di voler PUTTANEGGIARE ???


 se capisci che è una partener mentalmente aperta si. Altrimenti caro mio se ne vanno.
Si incazzano anche solo per il sospetto, figurati per la certezza.


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se capisci che è una partener mentalmente aperta si. Altrimenti caro mio se ne vanno.
> Si incazzano anche solo per il sospetto, figurati per la certezza.


Anche se sono a loro volta SPOSATE ...

Ca77o...

Se sei sposata perche Rompi i cocones ....

Sono uno Stallone che ha tanto Amore da donare ...

NON un oggetto... comprati un Vibratore collegato ad una APP ... No ???


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Anche se sono a loro volta SPOSATE ...
> 
> Ca77o...
> 
> ...


viene accettata la bigamia non la poli.

Se si accorgono che sei solo uno stallone , secondo me se ne vanno. 

Accetterebbero una tua fidanzata e l'altra come amante.

Non egoismo è equilibrio.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Tu dici che è meglio NON confessare alla propria PARTNER di turno la propria intenzione di voler PUTTANEGGIARE ???


Evidentemente tu non cerchi donne che amano leggerezza. Evidentemente ti vendi male. Io sono da sempre zoccola dichiarata, e tutte hanno sempre fatto un sacco di battute ma continuano a richiamarmi.


----------



## Paolo78mi (19 Settembre 2017)

Ritornata per un dialogo e rimandata a fanculo a tempo 0
Alla fine non si riesce a capire cosa voglia ... 
Anche se il sentore che le manchino certe mie attenzioni sia FONDATO..


Ma sapete la cosa bella ?
CHE NON ME NE FREGA più un EMERITO Ca77O

Sono diventato di un EGOISTA... ahahahahahhahahaahah
E vi dirò di più...
VIVO MEGLIO


----------



## Lostris (19 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ritornata per un dialogo e rimandata a fanculo a tempo 0
> Alla fine non si riesce a capire cosa voglia ...
> Anche se il sentore che le manchino certe mie attenzioni sia FONDATO..
> 
> ...




Noo.... ed esattamente quando è successo??!

Avevi così tanto Amore da donare.... (CIT)


----------



## Paolo78mi (19 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Noo.... ed esattamente quando è successo??!
> 
> Avevi così tanto Amore da donare.... (CIT)


Certo.. e ce l'ho ancora... ma per le ALTRE !!!
ahahahhahhahahahahahahahahhahahhahaha


----------

